# photos of the driver *spoiler*



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

looks like the person is wearing those plastic masks.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Huh.

That actually looks pretty close to DB.

Careful, all the dirtsheets are gonna steal your images >>


----------



## BareNakedClutz (Apr 25, 2010)

In my thread I said it was Daniel Bryan after viewing it several times and I was right bow down before me people!


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

grainy, can be anyone.

wait!!! raw is in HD, and that wasn't, they were trying to hide the driver. Therefore it'e DANIEL BRYAN 

he was released, GET OVER IT!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, it's not HD if you don't have a HDTV. Thought this was common knowledge?

Truth be told, I'm not fussed over who it is. I won't jump to conclusions.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Caesar WCWR said:


> Well, it's not HD if you don't have a HDTV. Thought this was common knowledge?
> 
> Truth be told, I'm not fussed over who it is. I won't jump to conclusions.


I know that, I am making fun of the Danielson marks.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

It could be him, but honestly speaking, I doubt they'd put Danielson in the driver seat for a segment where he /wouldn't/ be revealed as the driver.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Well, it certainly looks like him. I'm crossing my fingers, but I don't have my hopes up.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

If Danielson was the driver, why make it a mystery???

It's not like he wasn't with these guys from the very beginning, so what's the point???


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have to admit, that does look like Bryan from the best that I can tell, which is not very well as it's incredibly blurry, but I'm still under the impression that he was released.

If, and I mean IF this is all bullshit, that's Bryan and the WWE just completely fooled everyone, then this is the most brilliant thing they've done in YEARS.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It doesn't matter who that guy looks like, I'm pretty sure they would use a stuntman to drive the limo.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

it's not him. 

Looks like him in the last pic, but not in the first two. For the NXT rookies to say they kicked him out of the group and write him out of the storyline, but then to have him show up as a limo driver would be the stupidest thing I've ever heard of.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

dan_marino said:


> It doesn't matter who that guy looks like, I'm pretty sure they would use a stuntman to drive the limo.


That's exactly my thought. But, considering this angle caters to the IWC, it wouldn't seem beyond them to plant small stuff like this.

Maybe this is the big F U for all the times the IWC criticized them.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

move your head back and it's more visible


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

It's not Bryan. He was fired. Have we not come to this realization yet?


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

They use stunmen for this type of stuff. Why would they even put a wrestler behind the wheel. I'm annoyed he got fired too but let it go. Some people's denial is getting to be a concerning issue.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

if i remember barrett yelled out 'danny' as in 'daniel'


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

Amsterdam said:


> it's not him.
> 
> Looks like him in the last pic, but not in the first two. *For the NXT rookies to say they kicked him out of the group and write him out of the storyline, but then to have him show up as a limo driver would be the stupidest thing I've ever heard of.*


Because a heel has never lied before. _EVER._


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

M.S.I.I. said:


> It's not Bryan. He was fired. Have we not come to this realization yet?


Most people have, but many of the hardcore supporters refuse to admit it.



> Because a heel has never lied before. EVER.


Then, why in gods name was he not in the group attacking shit? It dosen't make sense for 7 guys to show up three times, and then the 8th guy drive a limo into a car with a hoodie on while not revealing himself.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

M.S.I.I. said:


> It's not Bryan. He was fired. Have we not come to this realization yet?


Fair enough, but you can't deny that the driver looks a lot like him.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Postage said:


> They use stunmen for this type of stuff. Why would they even put a wrestler behind the wheel. I'm annoyed he got fired too but let it go.


stuntman for what??

all he did was back into cars lol, it's not like he was going 100 mph and the car flipped


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

looks like the kid who played Young Max in once upon a time in america


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

TheRealThing said:


> Because a heel has never lied before. _EVER._


What would be the purpose of that lie?


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

Billy Kidman said:


> Fair enough, but you can't deny that the driver looks a lot like him.


He looks like a lot of people.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> if i remember barrett yelled out 'danny' as in 'daniel'


Now, you're just making shit up!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

M.S.I.I. said:


> It's not Bryan. He was fired. Have we not come to this realization yet?


It's so hard to let go


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Bryan Danielson/chris jerichos secret love child


----------



## BareNakedClutz (Apr 25, 2010)

LMAO you people are honestly going to say thats not Daniel Bryan?


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Amsterdam said:


> it's not him.
> 
> Looks like him in the last pic, but not in the first two. For the NXT rookies to say they kicked him out of the group and write him out of the storyline, but then to have him show up as a limo driver would be the stupidest thing I've ever heard of.


Yes, Daniel Bryan, the underdog face, is done with the NXT group. But maybe the psychotic Bryan Danielson, the man who will kick your fucking head in, is back. This is all a ton of speculation, but with Danielson changing his Twitter account name, not saying anything about his release, and then him being mentioned on RAW, it seems like his firing could be a work. I doubt that Bryan Danielson was actually behind the wheel tonight but it's entirely possible a stuntman that looks very similar to him was used.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

If it was a stuntman they wouldnt show his face at all would they


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Now, you're just making shit up!


yes you caught me, i'm like totally trying to make up something. guess i got a future in the dirt sheets.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

The_Jiz said:


> What would be the purpose of that lie?


Throw people off? I have no idea how WWE's creative minds work. Some people would like to hang on to speculation instead of the OMFGDIRTSHEETZ :shocked:  (which themselves are speculation). I say, let them.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

And how would they accomplish that? Why would they bother with editing him out? Were we supposed to believe the car was driving itself?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

A Random Person said:


> grainy, can be anyone.
> 
> wait!!! raw is in HD, and that wasn't, they were trying to hide the driver. Therefore it'e DANIEL BRYAN
> 
> he was released, GET OVER IT!


Questions.
- When was the last time someone released from the WWE was ever mentioned on TV days after?
- When was the last time the inside of a limbo was ever seen enough to the point where you could see the drivers face and what he was wearing?
- How many limbo drivers wear hoodies?

Clearly the limbo driver was apart of the storyline or they wouldn't have shown him at all let alone have the driver wear a hoodie and to dismiss any chance of it being Bryan would be silly.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

Regardless if it is him or not. Who would the Limo driver be then if it isn't him? You'd think with making that big of an impact of wrecking a car multiple times, the driver would be involved in some way with the rest of the group.


----------



## BareNakedClutz (Apr 25, 2010)

At 2:10 into the show after Barrett opens the Limo door to ask Hart if he changed his mind then slammed the door back Barrett clear as day says "GO DANNY GO".


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Kennedyowns said:


> Questions.
> - When was the last time someone released from the WWE was ever mentioned on TV days after?
> - When was the last time the inside of a limbo was ever seen enough to the point where you could see the drivers face and what he was wearing?
> - How many limbo drivers wear hoodies?
> ...


it's not limbo it's purgatory damn it! :cuss:

When Barrett said "You will never see Daniel Bryan in the WWE again" I sort of got my hopes up. Or maybe he was just explaining his absence. :hmm:


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

BareNakedClutz said:


> At 2:10 into the show after Barrett opens the Limo door to ask Hart if he changed his mind then slammed the door back Barrett clear as day says "GO DANNY GO".


now you're clearly making stuff up


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The first time i paused it on my tv it looked like danielson i paused it again a few seconds later and it looked nothing like jericho he had a big ass nose......HHH?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

SJFC said:


> The first time i paused it on my tv it looked like danielson i paused it again a few seconds later and it looked nothing like jericho he had a big ass nose......HHH?


naww he looks too small to be trips


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

It was a guy wearing a Bryan Danielson mask, and when it's removed will reveal... Bryan Danielson~!


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

VIDEO!






It sounds like Barret says "Go Danny go!" at one point.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo (Apr 6, 2005)

BareNakedClutz said:


> At 2:10 into the show after Barrett opens the Limo door to ask Hart if he changed his mind then slammed the door back Barrett clear as day says "GO DANNY GO".


Yeah,exactly.That's what I logged in to say.Right before he backs into that car someone (I thought it was Skip) says "Go Daniel! Go!"

And for fucksakes....that picture is almost the spitting image.I recognized him instantly when it flashed it on TV.

I'll admit it is a crazy ass way to go about things,but did anyone think for one second that maybe Daniel Bryan is gonna be sort of a double agent type guy?Playing both sides?Makes sense to me.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

It was Joey Mercury the NXTers are joining The Straight Edge Society.


----------



## BareNakedClutz (Apr 25, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> now you're clearly making stuff up


Vincent want to make a wager? You have it on DVR because you posted those pics online go back at the 2:10 mark and prove me wrong?


----------



## Bigdadynick (Jul 19, 2008)

Wade def says GO DANNY GO around 1:43 in the youtube clip.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

BareNakedClutz said:


> Vincent want to make a wager? You have it on DVR because you posted those pics online go back at the 2:10 mark and prove me wrong?


no i believe you, i was mocking juvijuice who said i was making it up when i said i heard barrett say 'danny'


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

even before those pics i thought it might have been him

now im thinkin more that it is him


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

Sounds like Wade says it at 1:26 in that youtube clip as well.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Amsterdam said:


> Then, why in gods name was he not in the group attacking shit? It dosen't make sense for 7 guys to show up three times, and then the 8th guy drive a limo into a car with a hoodie on while not revealing himself.


This. 

The denial here is getting ridiculous. Daniel Bryan is gone.


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

Barrett was 100% correct when he said we will never see Daniel Bryan again. Bryan Danielson however, will be seen very shortly.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Even if it was him. So fucking what?!??!?

He was a part of the NXT attack last week, so why would it be so shocking that he's a part of it this week???

So, now, Danielson is the only person in the world named Danny???

If it does turn out to be him. What fucking sense does that make???

More than half the people watching think it's a work, anyway.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

It's not important who it was. The point was that NEXT guys were all directing the whole incident. When WWE does something like this, it's obvious when they want us to get all excited about a mystery (ala the Austin accident angle). But they did not scream "who drove?". The main point is that NXT fucked up Bret Hart. 

And guys, why would Barrett say DB is NEVER coming back? He said DB felt "remorse". I'm sure he comes back after the firing blows over anyway. But this angle is cool and interesting...


----------



## BareNakedClutz (Apr 25, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> no i believe you, i was mocking juvijuice who said i was making it up when i said i heard barrett say 'danny'


lol oh okay! I dont understand why people are acting as if its not Daniel? Its clear as day from the pictures, to Barrett shouting Danny that its going to be Daniel Bryan driving the limo.

And it makes me believe that they want Danielson to be the star of the group from tricking everyone online to Cenas rant on twitter about wanting Bryan back in the WWE so they could settle things in a one on one match to them taking Barretts contract and title shot away. They want Danielson to run this group and be a mega star and its finally starting to show.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

1:26 if he didnt say "go daniel go" then what the hell did he say


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

You only have to see how close the seat was to the steering compared to the passenger one to see if it was Danielson or not. Yeah lame joke 

(Because he's short)


----------



## Kajax (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm not saying Wade didn't say Go Danny or Daniel, but to me personally it sounded like Wade was saying, "Go dammit go".


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> This.
> 
> The denial here is getting ridiculous. Daniel Bryan is gone.


Again. If they wanna believe, let them. What proof do we have otherwise, Meltzer (who's been covering his ass since Friday) and some dirt sheets. (You'd think after the Batista fiasco, people would know better) 

And if they are keeping him under wraps, why the fuck would he be out there breaking shit? If it's not a work, maybe Dragon shows up at F4W.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

From WWE.com

"Their match was cut short, however, when it was realized that the NXT Rookies had accosted Raw General Manager Bret Hart and dragged him into the parking lot. Once there, the Rookies, led by NXT winner Wade Barrett, tossed the WWE Hall of Famer into the back of a limo and ordered* the driver* to smash the auto into walls and other cars. The sadistic Rookies then harassed a defenseless Hart, pressuring him to offer them all WWE contracts. When Hart refused, the Rookies agreed that they would give him until Sunday’s pay-per-view to think about it. But will Hart be in any condition to respond? If so, will he concede and sign all of the NXT season one rookies to contracts? Stay tuned…"

If they wanted this to be a surprise/mystery they would've said something like "a mysterious driver" or something like that. Anyone agree?


----------



## GreatMovieCritic (Dec 24, 2005)

It was Josh Matthews. Little twerp. Lmao


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

I have to say I don't know about Barrett saying Danny or any of that stuff. There are a lot of people screaming all at once and I can't make most of it out any way. Very easy to hear whatever it is you want in that moment. However, I can't believe anyone is going to debate that the guy driving the limo isn't part of the storyline. They don't threaten the limo driver, they just tell him to go and off he goes like a bat out of hell. It's clearly SOMEONE affiliated with the group. Is it Daniel Bryan? The only reason that I don't go ahead and say it was him is because of this. If the NXT rookies are not under contract, what sense does it make to say one of them was fired? He wasn't under contract so storyline wise it doesn't make sense. Of course it wouldn't be the first time. Interesting though, because it HAS to be someone affiliated with the group. Otherwise the limo guy would need more than a bunch of guys yelling go to do that kind of damage. I mean come on, he could have backed up and left the arena just like that no questions ask, haha.


----------



## BareNakedClutz (Apr 25, 2010)

Kajax said:


> I'm not saying Wade didn't say Go Danny or Daniel, but to me personally it sounded like Wade was saying, "Go dammit go".



I triple checked and Ive got a nice Sony surround sound he says "GO DANNY GO". I wonder if I could prove with subtitles on the TV?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Kajax said:


> I'm not saying Wade didn't say Go Danny or Daniel, but to me personally it sounded like Wade was saying, "Go dammit go".


That's what I was thinking could have been said if it wasn't the other two.

Either way, with or without Danielson this angle is awesome! 
But I do hope he comes back somehow.


----------



## v1mattitude (Jun 20, 2007)

Maybe Daniel Bryan was hired back as a stuntman


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

BigChrisfilm said:


> I have to say I don't know about Barrett saying Danny or any of that stuff. There are a lot of people screaming all at once and I can't make most of it out any way. Very easy to hear whatever it is you want in that moment. However, I can't believe anyone is going to debate that the guy driving the limo isn't part of the storyline. They don't threaten the limo driver, they just tell him to go and off he goes like a bat out of hell. It's clearly SOMEONE affiliated with the group. Is it Daniel Bryan? The only reason that I don't go ahead and say it was him is because of this. If the NXT rookies are not under contract, what sense does it make to say one of them was fired? He wasn't under contract so storyline wise it doesn't make sense. Of course it wouldn't be the first time. Interesting though, because it HAS to be someone affiliated with the group. Otherwise the limo guy would need more than a bunch of guys yelling go to do that kind of damage. I mean come on, he could have backed up and left the arena just like that no questions ask, haha.


You make a good point. For all we know, it could be a Season 2 rookie.


----------



## TheRealThing (Jan 23, 2008)

SJFC said:


> 1:26 if he didnt say "go daniel go" then what the hell did he say


To be honest, it sounded like Barrett and another person yelling at the same time.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Amsterdam said:


> Most people have, but many of the hardcore supporters refuse to admit it.
> 
> 
> 
> Then, why in gods name was he not in the group attacking shit? It dosen't make sense for 7 guys to show up three times, and then the 8th guy drive a limo into a car with a hoodie on while not revealing himself.


Because it's part of deception.

They have an 8th guy as an undercover member. With Daniel Bryan 'released' nobody suspects his involvement anymore.

So later, when say the NXT rookies get their contracts, and say, Cena vs. Barret happens, Bret can say 'any of you NXT guys who interferes will get fired and arrested', Bryan can interfere because he doesn't have a contract anymore technically.

Well at least, that's my take on it.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

dan_marino said:


> It doesn't matter who that guy looks like, I'm pretty sure they would use a stuntman to drive the limo.





A Random Person said:


> Obviously the sequence was taped, they had danielson in the drivers seat when the door opened but when the camera cut and the car was moving it was a stunt driver...
> 
> 
> 
> My eyes are hurting from the amount of eyerolling i've done today.


I am too lazy to write it out again, you marks argue ad nausium.


----------



## BareNakedClutz (Apr 25, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


>



lol You could get Daniel Bryan himself to admit it was him driving and they'd not buy into the fact hes the driver.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


>


Honestly that doesn't look as much like him as the other pics. I don't know, like I said it has to be someone involved with the group. It's clear the guy in the Limo is part of the group.


----------



## jorajatt (Feb 19, 2006)

Kennedyowns said:


> Questions.
> - When was the last time someone released from the WWE was ever mentioned on TV days after?
> - When was the last time the inside of a *limbo* was ever seen enough to the point where you could see the drivers face and what he was wearing?
> - How many *limbo* drivers wear hoodies?
> ...


:lmao:lmao Hahaha! Limbo.

Back on topic, those points are valid. I think the WWE is just "toying" with us. I could be wrong, but not once have they mentioned released talent live on air.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

I think tonight also proved that the NXT Invasion storyline is just as good with or without Daniel Bryan involved. Even if he is still around, he's gone from being the fan favorite of NXT to Rooke #8 - another one of Barret's henchmen.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


>


lol dont know what to make of this

got a feeling jericho is going to be involved

he is due one to hart, he was wades pro, he wasnt standing on the stage????


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Amsterdam said:


> Then, why in gods name was he not in the group attacking shit? It dosen't make sense for 7 guys to show up three times, *and then the 8th guy drive a limo into a car with a hoodie on while not revealing himself*.


The guy is not Bryan Danielson, it's Joey Murcury.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

the driver does have danielson's big head


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> I think tonight also proved that the NXT Invasion storyline is just as good with or without Daniel Bryan involved. Even if he is still around, he's gone from being the fan favorite of NXT to Rooke #8 - another one of Barret's henchmen.


Actually all I hear anyone talking about is if it was Danielson in the Limo, lol.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh, come on. People are really scraping the bottom of the barrel now. It's time to accept he's been released.


----------



## XxLionheartxX (Mar 19, 2006)

The whole "Daniel Bryan is out" could've just been an act to explain Daniel's absence while he was out finding a limo to rent.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

the WWE knows dam well that people can freeze frame and do things like this to try and get the answer, the driver is obviously wearing a mask to hide it and that we won't get the answer so quickly.

However just for swerve sakes, i'm calling it to be Kane getting revenge on the Undertaker.


----------



## BareNakedClutz (Apr 25, 2010)

Thats Danielson!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

GreatMovieCritic said:


> It was Josh Matthews. Little twerp. Lmao


that would be a huge swerve...one im not exactly against either. i know you are joking, but could be interesting. if bryan is indeed gone or at least away for a while, josh could play the role of the guy thats talented, but just too small, etc. he almost won tough enough...many think he should have won...we'll see.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I find it funny that people are blasting people for speculation, saying "get over it" when people were willing to believe WWE had a "no-choking rule" Saturday. Just funny. EVERYONE'S speculating at this point because no one knows the real truth. For the driver, I have no damn idea. It'd be cool if it was Dragon but I just don't know. All I can say is everything should be revealed in due time.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

If it is Danielson then he sucks at driving, he totally missed putting the car in reverse at one point and just revved and then realized. I'm going to watch Sherlock Holmes and learn some tips and tricks.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

BigChrisfilm said:


> Actually all I hear anyone talking about is if it was Danielson in the Limo, lol.


Yeah, instead of focusing on how badass this NXT angle is going, and what's going to happen next week, people want to focus on a driver of a limo that probably won't be seen again.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

HarlemHeat said:


> the WWE knows dam well that people can freeze frame and do things like this to try and get the answer, the driver is obviously wearing a mask to hide it and that we won't get the answer so quickly.
> 
> However just for swerve sakes, i'm calling it to be Kane getting revenge on the Undertaker.


whoa cool idea lol
this could be damn near anything
the driver could be HBK!!! lol joking of course
but yours makes sense but it doesnt in a way becuase Kane doesnt like those NXT guys right but since he needed to get revenge he probably didn't care...


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

HarlemHeat said:


> the WWE knows dam well that people can freeze frame and do things like this to try and get the answer, the driver is obviously wearing a mask to hide it and that we won't get the answer so quickly.
> 
> However just for swerve sakes, i'm calling it to be Kane getting revenge on the Undertaker.


To me it looked like the camera man was trying to stay far enough away from the window as possible. Like he was getting close and was told to back up so you couldn't see the driver, but that DOESN'T mean it was Danielson.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Am done, dont care who it is anymore. It the end the wwe ignores things and just keeps moving foward and this angle is good with or without danielson.

I hope Barrett gets better in the ring, he is impressive on the mic.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

rcc said:


> Oh, come on. People are really scraping the bottom of the barrel now. It's time to accept he's been released.


okay fine i agree with you, danielson is released. hey everyone lets all agree.

now what do we talk about??

what's so interesting about the wwe at the moment?? oh that's right, nothing

if everyone had the same opinion then this forum would suck. different opinions means good debates and the people who believe danielson is gone have no evidence but the dirt sheets while the people who think it's a work have the fact that the wwe wants more realistic storylines, cena's going out of character, the limo who looks like danielson, and barrett yelling 'go danny go'


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

joshman82 said:


> that would be a huge swerve...one im not exactly against either. i know you are joking, but could be interesting. if bryan is indeed gone or at least away for a while, josh could play the role of the guy thats talented, but just too small, etc. he almost won tough enough...many think he should have won...we'll see.


Holy crap, you're right!

The ONLY GUY on NXT that had sympathy for the rookies, secretly helping them out....


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> Yeah, instead of focusing on how badass this NXT angle is going, and what's going to happen next week, people want to focus on a driver of a limo that probably won't be seen again.


I think it's funny that Danielson is the most entertaining part about the storyline even if he isn't with the company any more, lol.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## BareNakedClutz (Apr 25, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> Yeah, instead of focusing on how badass this NXT angle is going, and what's going to happen next week, people want to focus on a driver of a limo that probably won't be seen again.


Dude its badass because of the hype around Danielson. If it turns out not to be him than this angle will sour quickly!


----------



## Pontiusont (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah, I'm sure it was Danielson that was driving. And I'm sure it was Cena who was driving the Mustang into Wrestlemania a few years ago as well.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

Pontiusont said:


> Yeah, I'm sure it was Danielson that was driving. And I'm sure it was Cena who was driving the Mustang into Wrestlemania a few years ago as well.


I was there, it was obviously him, lol.

(I really was there though)


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

the thing I find interesting: what if the driver was just meant to be a guy they hired to do the driving? Or is that a waste for WWE to do?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

BareNakedClutz said:


> Dude its badass because of the hype around Danielson. If it turns out not to be him than this angle will sour quickly!


To each his own. Nobody outside the IWC gives a rats ass about who was the driver. In fact, nobody outside the IWC has given a rats ass about Bryan since Day 1.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> To each his own. Nobody outside the IWC gives a rats ass about who was the driver. In fact, nobody outside the IWC has given a rats ass about Bryan since Day 1.


Wasn't the point of the whole Brian Danielson thing to cater to us in the first place?


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

The denial here is starting to get idiotic.

Even if the driver was REVEALED to be Danielson, he wouldn't have been driving the fucking car (from a production standpoint). I realize the stunt is pretty minor but they still hire stuntmen for this sort of thing, so looking at the "pictures" are pointless because irregardless if it is revealed to be Danielson or not, he wouldn't have been literally driving the car in the segment.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


>


add some eye holes and you've got Michael Myers.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

it looks like a mask or something now lol


----------



## BareNakedClutz (Apr 25, 2010)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


>


Thats clearly Daniel Bryan. Vincent maybe you should do about 3 side by sides with an actual Daniel pic to prove your point.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

VaderFat™ said:


> The denial here is starting to get idiotic.
> 
> Even if the driver was REVEALED to be Danielson, he wouldn't have been driving the fucking car (from a production standpoint). I realize the stunt is pretty minor but they still hire stuntmen for this sort of thing, so looking at the "pictures" are pointless because irregardless if it is revealed to be Danielson or not, he wouldn't have been literally driving the car in the segment.


why not??

again the driver didn't do anything crazy but back into cars ... i can do that and so can you.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


>



There he is, I knew "the driver" looked somewhat like him....

Or Bryan...


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

guys, another thing...was it me, or on that last shot of bret, was he in the "hung" position with a TIE AROUND HIM

NICE little fuck you bu the WWE to the sponcer lol


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

it looks like a mask to me...


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

BigChrisfilm said:


> Wasn't the point of the whole Brian Danielson thing to cater to us in the first place?


Maybe you. I watched NXT because I watched ECW - I watch WWE on Tuesday nights.


----------



## BareNakedClutz (Apr 25, 2010)

VaderFat™ said:


> The denial here is starting to get idiotic.
> 
> Even if the driver was REVEALED to be Danielson, he wouldn't have been driving the fucking car (from a production standpoint). I realize the stunt is pretty minor but they still hire stuntmen for this sort of thing, so looking at the "pictures" are pointless because irregardless if it is revealed to be Danielson or not, he wouldn't have been literally driving the car in the segment.


Ever heard of editing? They do that all the time expecially since this was a taped segment. My point is you only see the drivers face when the limo is basically stopped and they tease you on who the driver may actually be.


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> why not??
> 
> again the driver didn't do anything crazy but back into cars ... i can do that and so can you.


WWE also is a multi-million dollar company who would not put ANY kind of stunt in the hands of guys that just drive their cars to get from A to B. In a multi-camera shoot that they're doing which involved vehicle damage, there is alot of risk to go wrong in the sense of the car coming in from an incorrect angle, not hitting hard enough, going past the wrong camera etc. etc.

I think WWE would trust a professional more then a wrestler.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> Maybe you. I watched NXT because I watched ECW - I watch WWE on Tuesday nights.


I watched ECW too. TBH I thought NXT was probably going to be stupid. But from day 1 everything they have done with Brian was to mess with the IWC. From him getting paired with the Miz, to him not winning a match, to him betting up Michael Cole, to him saying his real name. Is it that hard to believe that they aren't quite done messing with us yet?


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

I fucking love this, finally something to talk about other than the usual "Cena Sucks, "Give Christian a chance", and "OMGZ Punk is GOD!!!1"

Whether WWE have intended this to look like danielson or not, this angle is something that's been missing from WWE storylines for quite some time, The NXT invasion gets a thumbs up from me!


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

VaderFat™ said:


> WWE also is a multi-million dollar company who would not put ANY kind of stunt in the hands of guys that just drive their cars to get from A to B. In a multi-camera shoot that they're doing which involved vehicle damage, there is alot of risk to go wrong in the sense of the car coming in from an incorrect angle, not hitting hard enough, going past the wrong camera etc. etc.
> 
> I think WWE would trust a professional more then a wrestler.


I agree with you but what about Austin?
He's used forklifts, dumptrucks, concrete truck, Monster truck, etc
he was always operating stuff


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

VaderFat™ said:


> WWE also is a multi-million dollar company who would not put ANY kind of stunt in the hands of guys that just drive their cars to get from A to B. In a multi-camera shoot that they're doing which involved vehicle damage, there is alot of risk to go wrong in the sense of the car coming in from an incorrect angle, not hitting hard enough, going past the wrong camera etc. etc.
> 
> I think WWE would trust a professional more then a wrestler.


Haha, come on WWE have made their wrestlers do all kinds of things that they shouldn't have been doing.


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

WWE's also juiced the fuck out of their safety measures in the last few years. They've been very adamant on protecting their wrestlers, so I don't see why they'd have DB drive a car instead of a stunt driver.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

holy shit!!! it really is....










:side:


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm aiming towards Jericho or Josh Matthews either being the driver, or being a hidden benefactor for the group.


Jericho because he's been siding with the NXT rookies the whole time, and he's still cool with Barrett.

Josh Matthews was also mad sympathetic to the rookies. Plus, he's never been attacked by them. 


Of course, I'm also wishing it to be Daniel Bryan, but until given proof without a shout of a doubt that it is him, I'm aiming at these two.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

RawIsWiz28 said:


> I agree with you but what about Austin?
> He's used forklifts, dumptrucks, concrete truck, Monster truck, etc
> he was always operating stuff



Because he knew how to use it (destroy) and was damn good at it!!!!! :gun:


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

BigChrisfilm said:


> Haha, come on WWE have made their wrestlers do all kinds of things that they shouldn't have been doing.


You have a point. It wasn't too long ago when Orton was experimenting with pyro.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Sure they've been doing things that they probably shouldn't have been doing, but when's the last time a professional wrestler drove a limo around a relatively crowded parking lot like a pissed off teenager? Somebody already said it but I'll reiterate it anyway, Danielson may have been in the limo at one point but there is no way in Hell he, or any other wrestler for that matter, was driving. The segment obviously wasn't live so there are all sorts of things they could have done to mess with us.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

antoniomare007 said:


> holy shit!!! it really is....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BareNakedClutz (Apr 25, 2010)

BTW its not Chris Jericho because he is on the Left hand side of the stage. So its Daniel bryan!


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> I'm aiming towards Jericho or Josh Matthews either being the driver, or being a hidden benefactor for the group.
> 
> 
> Jericho because he's been siding with the NXT rookies the whole time, and he's still cool with Barrett.
> ...


Both were at ringside, jericho was on the stage (he was caught on film) and Matthews was seen in the background during the match.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

SatanX said:


> Because he knew how to use it (destroy) and was damn good at it!!!!! :gun:


Nah, I'm pretty sure he's said before they just threw him on that stuff and he did it. Either that or it was his first time. Have you seen some of those videos? He wasn't exactly the king of working those vehicles all the time. It was clear he had little practice at all most of the time I thought.


----------



## MVT (Mar 14, 2010)

.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

antoniomare007 said:


> holy shit!!! it really is....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kobra860 said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Triple LMAO!!!! Vengeance!!! Vengeance!!!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

VaderFat™ said:


> WWE's also juiced the fuck out of their safety measures in the last few years. They've been very adamant on protecting their wrestlers, so I don't see why they'd have DB drive a car instead of a stunt driver.


watched the video again and you can tell when scenes are split and put together. when they show the guy it was when the car isn't moving.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm going to sink to the Danielson mark level, and say this:

What if the WWE wanted the IWC to THINK it was Bryan, hmmm?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> Both were at ringside, jericho was on the stage (he was caught on film) and Matthews was seen in the background during the match.


Ok... Then the driver is irrelevant... 


Or...



It's Daniel Bryan. Other than that, then it's unnecessary and ridiculous.


----------



## BareNakedClutz (Apr 25, 2010)

Well since we know it wasnt Jericho since he was on stage and sombody said they saw Matthews I double checked and they were correct there for the only person that it could be was Danielson!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Apparently Jericho was on the stage so that rules him out


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!!!
Those pictures made my heart skip a few beats,
and now I have that image implanted in my mind. 
That was scary, I did a slow pan across the pictures. 
That was not fun. I don't know why, but he looks ridiculously scary.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Guess i should have read the last page first


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

To me it sounds like WWE are trying to say NXT made the limo driver do it. If that's the case, then they are working us. They have set up a perfect opurtinty to bring Bryan back in. All they have to do is say Daniel Bryan was fired, not Brian Danielson. It works with everything, and goes along with the storyline they were starting with him anyway. However, just because it would be easy to do doesn't mean that's the way it is. I guess I'm just not going to believe he's really fired until he says he's fired. That's what's so great about this that everyone seems to be missing. When is the last time that you could say you just aren't really that sure anymore?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

BigChrisfilm said:


> Nah, I'm pretty sure he's said before they just threw him on that stuff and he did it. Either that or it was his first time. Have you seen some of those videos? He wasn't exactly the king of working those vehicles all the time. It was clear he had little practice at all most of the time I thought.


That is why I used destroy in ().... because he was pretty good at it and he had approval for it for all the awesome s%&h%it he did. I don't think they will risk on someone new for them to do that kind of show and get camera men flying over the cars. 

Anyways, it was edited, not lived, so it not sure how many tries it could have had...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I thought it look like Vince imo...


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

SatanX said:


> That is why I used destroy in ().... because he was pretty good at it and he had approval for it for all the awesome s%&h%it he did. I don't think they will risk on someone new for them to do that kind of show and get camera men flying over the cars.
> 
> Anyways, it was edited, not lived, so it not sure how many tries it could have had...


I'm actually in video production so I have to ask. What makes you think any of that was live? Every one of those shots could have been done seperately. That means we wasn't driving around like a crazy person, but driving back and forth, hitting a car everyone in a while. That could be the case, I will have to go back and watch the video. I'd be willing to bet that was not all done at once.


----------



## bigworm72_99 (Jul 20, 2003)

They do that stuff taped to avoid showing a real tragedy on TV.


----------



## HollyWood (May 2, 2006)

antoniomare007 said:


> holy shit!!! it really is....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

bigworm72_99 said:


> They do that stuff taped to avoid showing a real tragedy on TV.


Well that is one reason. However the real reason is because it's easier to control than live video. There is just no good reason to do those things live. It's so much easier to do them earlier in the day.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

HollyWood said:


> :lmao


He's trying to steal Bret's ring!


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

BigChrisfilm said:


> I'm actually in video production so I have to ask. What makes you think any of that was live? Every one of those shots could have been done seperately. That means we wasn't driving around like a crazy person, but driving back and forth, hitting a car everyone in a while. That could be the case, I will have to go back and watch the video. I'd be willing to bet that was not all done at once.



That is what I said... "unsure of how many tries that could have had"... And someone already mentioned that looked like the car showed stopped between shots.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

That is what I thought when I saw the driver ..usually in a WWE storyline they would of had one of the NXT guys do the driving themselves but now they had someone else do it who coincendentally looked like Bryan so all signs lead that it was him.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm going to have to point one last thing out to all of you before I go to bed. If Danielson was really fired because someone complained about him choking someone with a tie, than what happened tonight would have never happened. If they felt they had to fire Brian, then that means WWE were watching their Ps and Qs. If that's the case, they are not going to put someone in a limo THE NEXT WEEK, and ram them around the parking lot. If you were running the WWE and you had someone complain about what Danielson did, wouldn't you try and be a little more PC on the show for a couple weeks? I'm telling you right now it's believable that the WWE would fire Danielson for choking the guy with the tie if a sponsor complained. However it makes no sense to not even TRY to take it easier on your next show. WWE would have probably dropped the storyline for a couple weeks and started again. Maybe not drop it, but at least turn it down a little. They actually turned it up, not down. Think about that.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Maybe it's Ray Park he does stunts (was also Darth Maul and Snake Eyes)


----------



## DonLicra (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow...after 15 pages of paranoic conclusions, I'm just blown away by some of these threads.

I really was hoping for it to be a work, but seeing some of you Danielson marks bring these driver moronic crap up, I wish it was legit and Danielson was gone for good.

some of you people really need a job.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

DonLicra said:


> Wow...after 15 pages of paranoic conclusions, I'm just blown away by some of these threads.
> 
> I really was hoping for it to be a work, but seeing some of you Danielson marks bring these driver moronic crap up, I wish it was legit and Danielson was gone for good.
> 
> some of you people really need a job.



I have one... Thanks... This is the part of "entertainment" that 99% of the human kind wants in little pieces on their lives to develop something called character and sense of humor. I think it falls into the human race behavior section.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

DonLicra said:


> Wow...after 15 pages of paranoic conclusions, I'm just blown away by some of these threads.
> 
> I really was hoping for it to be a work, but seeing some of you Danielson marks bring these driver moronic crap up, I wish it was legit and Danielson was gone for good.
> 
> some of you people really need a job.


You could also be more productive with your own life rather than making ironic responses. People like discussions like these. Why not make assumptions and whatnot? It's pro wrestling we're talking about. When was pro wrestling ever definitive? Like myself, some of us do have a job or some might just be kids who have time on their hands (it's summer, also). Some fans enjoy discussing the show after it ends. Is that something wrong? Keep your cynical self from posting in threads you don't like.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

All of the people saying that Danielson was legit fired and playing it off as fact need to fuck off. You know the truth behind the story as well as the people believing that BD is still employed do and that's not well at all. Speculating about storylines is part of what makes wrestling entertaining and frankly,less gay. Not one single person on this forum knows with 100% certainty what the truth is so stop dismissing everything like a bunch of blind haters simply because you're not a Dragon fan.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

You're all fucking insane if you think that WWE are going to let a wrestler perform a stunt like that.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm convinced Danielson is gone for now, and this is coming from one of his biggest fans.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

I don't actually think it was him driving the car. Wouldn't make sense. I do believe, however, that he'll be back when the 90 days are up. And maybe this whole situation will be good for him. It might be a way to rid himself of the Daniel Bryan name and take on his real name.



The Enforcer said:


> All of the people saying that Danielson was legit fired and playing it off as fact need to fuck off. You know the truth behind the story as well as the people believing that BD is still employed do and that's not well at all. Speculating about storylines is part of what makes wrestling entertaining and frankly,less gay. Not one single person on this forum knows with 100% certainty what the truth is so stop dismissing everything like a bunch of blind haters simply because you're not a Dragon fan.


This. Some people are just being complete and total *dicks* about this.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Daniel Bryan? Possible.

I think it was Chris Jericho. Sympathetic towards their cause, and Barrett's mentor. Put two and two together :hmm:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> If Danielson was the driver, why make it a mystery???
> 
> It's not like he wasn't with these guys from the very beginning, so what's the point???


To set the internet on fire.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Daniel Bryan? Possible.
> 
> I think it was Chris Jericho. Sympathetic towards their cause, and Barrett's mentor. Put two and two together :hmm:


Jericho would make sense, but several people have pointed out that he was on stage at the time this ordeal happened. I guess I wouldn't put it past the E to edit footage to make it look like he wasn't there though.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Chris Jericho was standing next to USO and Primo (I think that was Primo).


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

He was? Ah ok, I didn't see him up on the stage. :hmm: I'll have to stick with Bryan then


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*We all know who was driving the limo...but who in the hell was that dressed up to look like Chris Jericho????!!!!







- God I miss Don West!*


----------



## Chiller88 (May 21, 2005)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/photos/14745806/14745860/

Check out the first photo. Unless Jericho was standing on the far left next to the Usos, then he wasn't on stage.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Not sure what you guys are talking about Jericho was not on that stage, the guys beside the USO's and Primo was Zack Ryder. I think it's gonna be revealed it was Jericho.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I'll be damned. And the plot thickens....


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Yeah, Jericho wasn't on stage. The Usos were the last ones on the left side of the stage. I'd be pretty damn satisfied with Jericho as the driver.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

WTF, I could have sworn that was Jericho.

Got damn WWE! lol


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

wow, i just watched the re-run and i couldn't spot jericho either so i'm glad it's confirmed. i also wouldn't mind if it's jericho. none of the parasites and hypocrites would listen to NXT! plus, it makes sense since he was wade's pro and always liked him.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I knew I didn't see him. Got to hold to my instinct more. IIRC he did say to Bret Hart a few weeks ago, "you don't want to make an enemy out of me" or something along those lines. Jericho's corrupted the minds of the NXT rookies to put the Raw roster on notice, and ultimately lead him to the WWE Championship.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Interested to see how this plays out. Driver looks a lot like Danielson and nothing like Jericho so we will see.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

It would be interesting to see Jericho added to the NXT mix but I'd honestly rather not see him involved. If he's thrust into the mix, the spotlight is undoubtedly going to be taken away from the rooks to some degree and isn't the point of this whole angle to establish them? I know I'm not going to be paying attention to the Tarvers and Sheffields of the world if Jericho is on the screen with them.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

The WWE creative is playing with us again .. There's a good chance it could be Bryan but I won't get my hopes up ..


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

The Enforcer said:


> It would be interesting to see Jericho added to the NXT mix but I'd honestly rather not see him involved. If he's thrust into the mix, the spotlight is undoubtedly going to be taken away from the rooks to some degree and isn't the point of this whole angle to establish them? I know I'm not going to be paying attention to the Tarvers and Sheffields of the world if Jericho is on the screen with them.



I guess they might just insert in Jericho to fill the void left by Bryan and give the NXT faction some star power and credibility .. Let's face it , however talented the NXT rookies are , they are not that well known or famous .. This angle rests on Wade's shoulders and Jericho could be added to fill in for Bryan .. Jericho supporting them makes them look like a legit threat and makes up for interesting storylines as well ..

But to be honest , I would rather hope its Bryan


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Whether its Bryan or not, this NXT angle has been very entertaining so far.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

You clearly hear Barrett say
"Go Danny Go" to the limo driver
I swear after they mentioned Danielson tonight I have complete confidence this was a legit firing but he cant be seen on TV as Daniel bryan.
If you have to start believing the irrational like Jericho being the driver is just amazing.

Anyway Danielson is definitely the driver.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Ratedr4life said:


> Not sure what you guys are talking about Jericho was not on that stage, the guys beside the USO's and Primo was Zack Ryder. I think it's gonna be revealed it was Jericho.


Interesting. 

I didn't notice that before, but that picture proves it. Every superstar on the Raw roster, EXCEPT Chris Jericho, was either on that stage or in that ring. This may have a connection to Wade Barrett being the winner, and his current losing streak on Raw.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

even dibiase is there. all i know is that WWE is trying real hard to get ted over and he's not getting a ton of heat. this angle could have done that. i'm not saying he was the best choice but it's interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

So now it's down to four people:

Daniel Bryan (because he was fired, but no one is 100% sure)
Josh Matthews (because only he showed sympathy toward the rookies on NXT)
Chris Jericho (because Barrett is his rookie, he hates Bret, and he wasn't with the group)
Joey Mercury (because the limo driver wore a dark hoodie)


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

why would it be joey mercury? lol, that would lose so much steam


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

I threw in Joey Mercury for the lolz


----------



## samevans10 (May 16, 2006)

Whoever it is driving the limo, this storyline has been very good so far... 

I still think its Bryan Danielson driving tho. As Barret said, "You will never see Daniel Bryan again" but maybe that just means that the Bryan Danielson name will be picked up in the near future! 

Either way, I do enjoy watching all of this atm...


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

M.S.I.I. said:


> It's not Bryan. He was fired. Have we not come to this realization yet?


some people just cant accept it


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Imagine if it was Triple H


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Amsterdam said:


> So now it's down to four people:
> 
> Daniel Bryan (because he was fired, but no one is 100% sure)
> Josh Matthews (because only he showed sympathy toward the rookies on NXT)
> ...


Or Michael Cole.

Or just a stunt driver they hired and it will never be explained.

But Jericho would be a great mouthpiece for the NXT stable, although they need to be careful he doesn't take the spotlight away from Barrett.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't see why who was driving it was important. The emphasis of that scene was placed upon the NXT rookies and Bret Hart.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> So now it's down to four people:
> 
> Daniel Bryan (because he was fired, but no one is 100% sure)
> Josh Matthews (because only he showed sympathy toward the rookies on NXT)
> ...


or Rikishi (because of the Rock)
or a diva (women can't drive)


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/1672/mysterydriverrevealed.png


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS (Dec 31, 2009)

Its Michael Cole. It could be at least...


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

The fact that Jericho isn't on stage is definitely an interesting development, but I just can't see it guys. If Jericho has indeed been behind these attacks and is leading the NXT rookies (which I think would be kind of stupid), then why would he put himself in danger by being the one to drive the limo? As the leader, he would just make someone else do it. Maybe Jericho took care of hiring someone to drive the limo and the driver will never be known?

I'm not even sure that the driver is important. Personally, I believe that it will just be assumed that the rookies just hired someone to do the driving. However, if the identity of the driver becomes a focal point in this storyline, I'm pretty sure that it's not Daniel Bryan. It doesn't really make any sense to me. Why would WWE announce the release of Daniel Bryan and have him be the limo driver? Why would they make such a mystery about it? Why go through all the trouble just to make Daniel the mysterious driver? It just doesn't add up.

I think Wade Barrett mentioned Daniel Bryan for a reason. First, since Daniel Bryan was so important in the NXT invasion last week, they probably felt they needed to explain his absence. Also, the line put over the NXT Rookies cause a little bit more. It was said to make them look serious about what they're doing and show that if anyone in the group has doubts, they do not want them around. I see no real reason why Barrett would lie about Daniel Bryan. It's much more simple than everyone is making it out to be, I think.

I understand the speculation is fun, but most of these theories just don't make sense.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Swag said:


> http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/1672/mysterydriverrevealed.png


lol watcha gonna do, brother, when hulkamania's limo runs wild on you!!!


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

From wwe.com:
"Their match was cut short, however, when it was realized that the NXT Rookies had accosted Raw General Manager Bret Hart and dragged him into the parking lot. Once there, the Rookies, led by NXT winner Wade Barrett, tossed the WWE Hall of Famer into the back of a limo and *ordered the driver to smash the auto into walls and other cars*. The sadistic Rookies then harassed a defenseless Hart, pressuring him to offer them all WWE contracts. When Hart refused, the Rookies agreed that they would give him until Sunday’s pay-per-view to think about it. But will Hart be in any condition to respond? If so, will he concede and sign all of the NXT season one rookies to contracts? Stay tuned."

The driver is not a focal point into this, cause he was forced to do so (pretty stupid considering he was driving a limo and could have escaped, cause I doubt the rookies run that fast ). Anyway, not important who the driver was.


----------



## MEM Member 4Life (May 11, 2009)

Twister Of Fate said:


> I think Wade Barrett mentioned Daniel Bryan for a reason. First, since Daniel Bryan was so important in the NXT invasion last week, they probably felt they needed to explain his absence. Also, the line put over the NXT Rookies cause a little bit more. It was said to make them look serious about what they're doing and show that if anyone in the group has doubts, they do not want them around. I see no real reason why Barrett would lie about Daniel Bryan. It's much more simple than everyone is making it out to be, I think.


So Bryan was fired because he was too violent during the RAW segment, while his absence is explained because he had second thoughts about the attack?!?
You can't deny that the WWE writers have some sense for irony!!!


----------



## as99 (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow this is stupid. The driver is not part of the angle, he is a stunt driver.


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

MEM Member 4Life said:


> So Bryan was fired because he was too violent during the RAW segment, while his absence is explained because he had second thoughts about the attack?!?
> You can't deny that the WWE writers have some sense for irony!!!


Haha well, that's certainly a very good point, but I think it was just the most sensible way to explain his absence and get the NXT Rookies cause over a little more. It would have been stupid if Barrett had said "Daniel just decided to go do something else" because it does nothing for nobody. The way they did it, the NXT Rookies look more serious about what they're doing and Daniel Bryan looks like a man who feels bad for doing an awful thing, setting up a nice face role for him if he ever returns to WWE, which many people think will happen - me included. Win all around, I think.


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

BigChrisfilm said:


> I'm going to have to point one last thing out to all of you before I go to bed. If Danielson was really fired because someone complained about him choking someone with a tie, than what happened tonight would have never happened. If they felt they had to fire Brian, then that means WWE were watching their Ps and Qs. If that's the case, they are not going to put someone in a limo THE NEXT WEEK, and ram them around the parking lot. If you were running the WWE and you had someone complain about what Danielson did, wouldn't you try and be a little more PC on the show for a couple weeks? I'm telling you right now it's believable that the WWE would fire Danielson for choking the guy with the tie if a sponsor complained. However it makes no sense to not even TRY to take it easier on your next show. WWE would have probably dropped the storyline for a couple weeks and started again. Maybe not drop it, but at least turn it down a little. They actually turned it up, not down. Think about that.


that actually makes sense. I mean one would think they would at least tone it down a bit after a supposed tie incident but in fact they one up last week and totally demolish hart. Seems like the plot has thickened. I just keep going back and forth as to whether its legit or not. Its just so hard to say


----------



## Dark Raven (Jun 14, 2010)

It could in fact like you guys have said be Jericho. Hell he might even be the better option as the driver. It would give the group that much more cred and seem like a legit threat when they have a multi world champion at the helm


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

The difference between the tie incident and what happened tonight is that you actually saw the former and it looked very violent and brutal. The limo thing is a little crazy, yes, but you didn't SEE Bret Hart being thrown around the car and Bret wasn't showing any major injuries when he got pulled out of the car. It's all about what you see and what you don't see. Also, the tie thing is probably seen as a lot more impressionable on kids because most kids can probably find a tie in their dad's drawer. In all likelihood, not many kids would have access to a car so that they could wreck it into other cars.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

I did some enhancements on OP's original photos and managed to get this.










I'm sure you'll agree that this evidence is both startling and incontrovertible.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Twister Of Fate said:


> The difference between the tie incident and what happened tonight is that you actually saw the former and it looked very violent and brutal. The limo thing is a little crazy, yes, but you didn't SEE Bret Hart being thrown around the car and Bret wasn't showing any major injuries when he got pulled out of the car. It's all about what you see and what you don't see. Also, the tie thing is probably seen as a lot more impressionable on kids because most kids can probably find a tie in their dad's drawer. In all likelihood, not many kids would have access to a car so that they could wreck it into other cars.


You obviously haven't seen this before
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcqOgnQyXp4

I wonder who will get fired next over this


----------



## Twister Of Fate (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm not saying it's never happened before. A similar incident actually happened in my family awhile back. I'm just saying that the chances of a child imitating what he saw at the end of RAW last week are greater than a child imitating what they saw on RAW this week. And I'm not some "take the violence off TV" guy because I actually yearn for a bit more of a violent WWE product. I'm just trying to see it from the point of view of those who were concerned enough to take the sort of action they did and it kind of makes sense.

And it's not just about whether a child will repeat those actions or not, it's also about just how seriously violent the incident last week looked in comparison to the incident that happened this week. Like I said, it's all just a matter of what was seen and what wasn't seen.


----------



## Toledo208 (Aug 1, 2007)

Isnt the guy in the limo Michael Jacksons friend, with all the burns? Im just sayin'


----------



## MachoMuta (Nov 5, 2007)

new_year_new_start said:


> You're all fucking insane if you think that WWE are going to let a wrestler perform a stunt like that.




Austin did stunts when he was active.

Why would they hire a guy to do that "stunt"?

Any moron could have done that "dangerous stunt".


----------



## Cpt. Charisma (Mar 29, 2005)

It has to be another rookie and Danielson fits the bill, a normal limo driver wouldnt be included to drive like that, plus like people have mentioned they never mention people after they've been fired.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

It was Rikishi he did it for The Rock


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

I still don't believe that it's Bryan. I'm pretty sure that the guy has been genuinely released. Those pictures are far from conclusive and in any case, I would expect a stuntman to be the driver. Even if they did want to make it Daniel Bryan in the long term, I wouldn't expect him to _actually_ be behind the wheel during a potentially dangerous stunt like that. Considering the company's big PG push, I don't think having an untrained wrestler smashing up cars would reflect really well on them.


----------



## Revenge24 (Mar 12, 2009)

Why all the "it wasn't Jericho or Matthews, MUST HAVE BEEN DANIEL BRYAN!!!1111!!!1ONEONEONEONE"?

I get that it sort of looks slightly like him, but it's so difficult to tell. Hey, maybe it IS Bryan, if so, then that's great. But there's more than just him that it could have been. I don't really have anyone in mind tbh, I'm just getting annoyed at everyone saying it absolutely HAS TO BE Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

I doubt it was a stuntman. It looked as if the driver was willingly doing that. I know they just ordered him to do it, but if Mark Henry can run faster than those rookies so can a car


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

You know what would be awesome, if the NXT and RAW superstars were brawling then Stone Cold came out and opened a can of whoop ass!


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

federerthegreatest said:


> You know what would be awesome, if the NXT and RAW superstars were brawling then Stone Cold came out and opened a can of whoop ass!


Oh the dejavu... where have I seen that before :hmm:


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISOkwuUN88s

1:19

Somebody screams Bryan.

Thank me later.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

here me out on this one... what if its striker? its far fetched...really far fetched, but some wrestlers, even cena himself they somewhat admire what they did last week. yes, striker got beat up too, but we know his heelish tendencies. maybe after thinking about it, he admires what they did too. maybe he reprises his teacher gimmick (although not as cheesy) and joins them as their mgr etc. i know it doesn't make total sense, and kind of stupid, but come on, its the wwe. "anything can happen"


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISOkwuUN88s
> 
> 1:19
> 
> ...


I heard it as "Alright, Alright!"


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't think the Driver is Danielson or will be a character we ever see again even.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

It's not Bryan. Fuck you guys are clutching at straws now. He's gone, he'll probably be back before you know it but quit fooling yourselfs.

There is no telling who the driver was, all we can do is wait and see, that is of course if the indentity of the driver is even going to be relevant


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

A Random Person said:


> I heard it as "Alright, Alright!"


I clearly heard BRYAN, as did the people in the comments.


----------



## Toledo208 (Aug 1, 2007)

just watched the clip again, zoomed in and im 90% sure whoever is driving in wearing a mask, so everyone stop going on about Dragon, Jericho is a better candidate as he is still under contract with the WWE.


----------



## NolanVE (Mar 13, 2010)

The driver was HARDCORE HOLLY! ALABAMA SLAMMAH!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Looks like Danielson judging by the nose.

The stunt man was used for the crashes but he wasn't the driver 100% of the time.


----------



## crisby_pancakes (Jun 13, 2010)

For crying out loud. It is NOT a wrestler driving the limo. They will have had a stunt man do it. The guy clearly has a mask on too. Could they announce it was someone at a later date - sure, personally I doubt that as well.

I do agree if it's an avenue they go down (which I don't think they will,) then Jericho for me would be the logical answer. Can anyone tell me if he was stood at the top with the other wrestlers because I couldn't see him?


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

crisby_pancakes said:


> For crying out loud. It is NOT a wrestler driving the limo. They will have had a stunt man do it. The guy clearly has a mask on too. Could they announce it was someone at a later date - sure, personally I doubt that as well.
> 
> I do agree if it's an avenue they go down (which I don't think they will,) then Jericho for me would be the logical answer. Can anyone tell me if he was stood at the top with the other wrestlers because I couldn't see him?


People said Y2J was far left
I know that in the WWE you have to be watchful of where a person can be anywhere
"whos driving?" "whos behind the door?"
but does the driver or was the driver really intended to be anybody but the driver?
Is this a case of overthinking? wishful thinking? or smart thinking? Which one
On one hand I feel like People are over thinking the situation but on the other hand I feel like "yeah that could be, you guys are right!"
Guess we'll have to wait and see

But also who's to say WWE doesn't change the story and say that the driver who was originally just "Driver" and change it into Bryan or somebody else
Also the pictures like look a mask and I can't clearly hear Danny


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

Skip Sheffield clearly says Bryan. Cant wait to see where this is heading.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

AYSTER said:


> Skip Sheffield clearly says Bryan. Cant wait to see where this is heading.


you know on what mark on the video?


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

RawIsWiz28 said:


> you know on what mark on the video?


1:19 apparently. It sounds a little like 'Bryan' but not 100%. Sheffield usually grunts so I wouldn't look into it.


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> I clearly heard BRYAN, as did the people in the comments.


You're hearing what you want to hear.

And why would they be shouting the name of the limo driver at Bret Hart? Which is what's happening at that point in the video.


----------



## AYSTER (Jun 8, 2005)

Around the 1:20 mark


----------



## Nomad (May 19, 2005)

I didn't hear anyone shout a name but I think it's pretty obvious this Bryan thing is a work and before anyone says anything, I'm not a mark for him.

The WWE do not mention former talent on their program a few days after releasing them in acrimonious circumstances.


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

My guess is that NXT will disrupt every match on Sunday. Danielson will cause the MIZ to lose his belt. Why else would they have him gain it in RTRUTH's hometown last night?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Just to add to this briefly, there's photos from the main event of RAW up on WWE.com with the superstars on the stage being shown; Jericho isn't visible on any of them, so it doesn't look like he was there.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

VaderFat™ said:


> The denial here is starting to get idiotic.
> 
> Even if the driver was REVEALED to be Danielson, he wouldn't have been driving the fucking car (from a production standpoint). I realize the stunt is pretty minor but they still hire stuntmen for this sort of thing, so looking at the "pictures" are pointless because irregardless if it is revealed to be Danielson or not, he wouldn't have been literally driving the car in the segment.


This. People are fucking ridiculous.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

It looks like Giant Silva to me.


----------



## Nachti (Feb 1, 2010)

otungas wife was driving the car.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Its obvious they have done this to get a who done it started, people will speculate it being Bryan Danielson while they could use this if they bring him back, they could also use a returning star (Triple H for example) or they could just drop it without comment, the point though is that it gives them options!


----------



## KaijuFan (Aug 22, 2006)

Sweet Jesus it's Carl Sagan!


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like Dragon to me. Excellent


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

I think the best thing to do is wait and see, there's no point in getting excited about something when it turns out to be false. Don't get your hopes up that it was him, but if it does turn out to be him, it'll be a nice surprise for all?


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

I hope that in 24 pages someone has say loud and clear that a car crashing and oid that stuff in TV is going to be always driven by a stunt driver.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

visko said:


> I hope that in 24 pages someone has say loud and clear that a car crashing and oid that stuff in TV is going to be always driven by a stunt driver.


Yeah, someone else did. I still believe it was Rikishi.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISOkwuUN88s
> 
> 1:19
> 
> ...


No need to thank you, it DOES NOT say Bryan.

Fuck some people are clutching at straws here. We get it, your favourite wrestler got fired, you're all in denial. Just calm down and think reasonably about it. Some people on here are acting hilarious about this firing!


----------



## tap or snap (Feb 25, 2010)

it's a stuntman. simple. he is nobody and this means none.


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

I wouldn't put it past the WWE to employ a stunt driver who either looked like, or through the process of face moulding, was made to look like Bryan.

Simply because I think he'll be back once the violence thing blows over and the WWE want to keep us going.


----------



## English Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Obviously Michael Cole was in the car.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow, some of you guys are REALLY reaching he does not say BRYAN WHAT!...he says "FIRED WHAT?" it's getting pathetic scary now.


----------



## Hollywood Johnson (Mar 22, 2010)

Cmon guys, it's Michael Myres driving the car. Watch Halloween 4 and get back to me.


----------



## bigd6754 (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't know who the driver is but I do know who the leader of NXT is...
Chris Jericho.
Last night all the Raw superstars where on the ramp watching for the NXT rookies. The
only one not there was Chris Jericho.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Guys, I know I keep saying it, but i can't find any conclusive evidence on this--if you look at the last shot of bret, is that a tie around his neck? I know it looks like the car door being open behind his head, but i'd almost sware that when i saw it live, there appeared to be something around hart's neck (presumably the other end of said tie.) I went back to rewatch it, but all the youtube vids are too blurry to see what i thought i saw on tv. can anyone double check for me on thier DVR? you may have to zoom in to tell if its a shadow or not.


----------



## Dr S (Dec 14, 2008)

He's wearing a mask, and it Rikishi.

He did it for the Rockies ... gettit


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Shadow.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> from my cellphone, i did the best i can do


Is that Alan Partridge?


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

I DID IT FOR THE ROCK


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> I DID IT FOR THE ROCK


Congrats, that joke has only been made 423 times today.


----------



## dylandtl (Oct 16, 2009)

now, I am 100% hoping that it IS Danielson, but I do have a couple of doubts. 

If it was Danielson, why did the limo just sit there when they took Bret out? Wouldn't he want to make a break for it? Also, if it was Danielson, why wouldnt the rookies get in the limo and make their escape? With the last camera shot focusing on Bret, it could be possible that the driver escaped on the other side.

This does leave a window of oppertunity though. They could do what they ALWAYS do (if the driver is relevent) and say that they 'found security camera footage' of the driver exiting the car and reveal Danielson. 

And will people PLEASE stop saying "it was a stuntman." We're not fucking idiots. It's been said a MILLION TIMES in this thread already that in every single shot that the driver is shown in, the car is not moving. Welcome to the world of special effects. Don't you watch movies? They can shoot scenes involving ONE car, but through the wonders of movie editing have TWO drivers. Lets please stop making that stupid arguement.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

I think people are delusional. Daniel Bryan was fired. Period. That's it. He's gone.

I can't tell who that is in the pic, but I'm pretty sure it's NOT Daniel Bryan.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

reality check: Bryan Danielson is gone 

Better learn to accept it


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

And the blind hope that Danielson wasn't really fired or is returning any time soon continues. This is getting beyond a joke. I wouldn't be surprised if this is a swerve and its one of the Pro's. Maybe Vince is behind the whole thing? One thing is for sure, I'm willing to go out on a limb and say that its not Danielson though. So please, Danielson marks, shut up and be realistic for a change.


----------



## miguel21oliveira (Jul 4, 2009)

I´m almost sure it´s Chris Jericho, he may not be the driver, but he is the mastermind behind the NXT Invasion.

1 - He was not with the roster in the entrance ramp for the main event match.
2 - He had the best relationship with his rookie, who turned out to be NXT winner.
3 - He has nothing to do atm losing matches and becoming frustated.
4 - He wasn´t also one of the guys who chased the invasion out of the arena.

Of course I want Danielson back but I think Jericho will turn out to be invilved in this.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

AlcoholicA LFC said:


> Fuck some people are clutching at straws here. We get it, your favourite wrestler got fired, you're all in denial.


Except that Homicidal was one of the people here vehemently asserting that Danielson was, in fact, fired. He was one of the guys previously ripping on those who, as you say, are "in denial."

I don't get why the power struggle, seriously. People would have a lot better time admitting that they don't have a fucking clue what is going on.


----------



## Chain Gang (Jan 27, 2005)

Doesn't look like Danielson to me and I'm pretty sure the WWE uses stuntmen for this type of stuff.


----------



## Pauli_Mascona (Oct 6, 2006)

Dudes... it clearly just is a plain stuntman.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

I've said it before...


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

East said:


> I've said it before...


Fuck yeah, Nunzio is the mastermind!! We all know itlians can't drive!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

This is the image I got, I think his cheek bones and chin look a lot like Bryan's.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

It's a stunt man with a fucking mask on guys, that's pretty clear. However, him wearing a mask leaves room for speculation considering anyone can be behind the mask. It's not Bryan Danielson though, 'cause, ya know....he's fired.


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

If I'm the WWE I want Bryan to be the driver. I would explain it as Bryan, next week on Raw apologizes to Brett Hart, the fans and the rest of the superstars, so we all are lead to believe he is good. however somewhere down the line he turns on the RAW superstars and is explained as a mole for the NXT stable that would be a way to make sense of this whole bryan storyline but i doubt they do this.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Ummm why are we arguing over who did the stunt? The guy who did the stunt and who the storyline will reveal to be the driver are totally different. Doesn't matter who did the stunt...


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

That is defo John Lennon driving, I knew Mark Chapman shooting him was just a work, crafty WWE!!


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

MondayNightJericho said:


> If I'm the WWE I want Bryan to be the driver. I would explain it as Bryan, next week on Raw apologizes to Brett Hart, the fans and the rest of the superstars, so we all are lead to believe he is good. however somewhere down the line he turns on the RAW superstars and is explained as a mole for the NXT stable that would be a way to make sense of this whole bryan storyline but i doubt they do this.



If I am WWE I would manipulate 100% all scenes like showing the less from the driver, or not putting Jericho on stage... And that is what it is happening here... Majority of us want to believe is Daniel or Jericho, so that is the good part, it works.... It is uncertain who is, but the way is being presented is working, it is creating speculation and keeping the fans connected.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

TBH jericho can be explained by him getting kicked in the head and ssp'd, so he could have been getting checked out backstage. it's a poor excuse but i geuss it works.


----------



## MF25 (May 31, 2006)

The whole thing doesnt make a great deal of sense. But the driver of the limo was a stunt driver, if you think any differently you're either slightly dim or just completely in denial and clutching at straws. I want Danielson in the WWE as much as the next guy but as has been said, even if they revealed it to be him at a later stage it would still be a stuntman doing the driving for this segment, thats just common sense.

The only thing that would make sense would be the mole storyline someone else said. Barrett seemed to make Danielson a face (should there be a comeback) by saying they removed him because he felt remorse, If Danielson hadnt actually been released (which Wade made no mention of which is the important thing) then Wade wouldnt of said anything and then it would of been BD in the limo, but to turn him face for NO REASON then have him drive the limo later in the show makes no sense at all, if it was to be him Wade would of said nothing OR said that he was arrested or something (he can't be fired kayfabe as he has no contract).


----------



## WubWub (Mar 20, 2010)

Looked like a woman from where I was sat.


Might explain the driving.

But it wouldnt be danielson, I want to safely say Danielson was definately released. Unless they're resigning him for a surprise because they know of their mistakes or whatever, they're keeping it pretty well under their jackets, especially with all those dirt sheets.


Also, I'm the next guy, and I'm not as fussed about him as I should be.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> Huh.
> 
> That actually looks pretty close to DB.
> 
> Careful, all the dirtsheets are gonna steal your images >>


Honestly...One of those does look like BD wearing a hood.


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

Wow i sign on today after last nights great ending and finally there doing something right in the wwe to this thread. I have to say i didnt even think sbout the driver at all but after seeing the youtube clip of it they deffo said go danny go and the pics and the video of it is deffo Bryan without a shadow of a doubt you can see on that video its him. But people shish because if the driver comes into the storyline and you guys guess it then they will change the driver


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I think the driver will play into this whole thing and the obvious choice could be Danielson but maybe an NXT .. rookie or Jericho? It has to be someone who is giving then the pass.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone make the inevitable Rikishi joke yet?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

redeadening said:


> Anyone make the inevitable Rikishi joke yet?



I think at least one per page on the last 27 pages hehe...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Yes. One too many.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

A white hummer should have came out of nowhere and rammed the limo, preferably driven by someone who loves The Rock

See what I did there?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

It was rikishi he did it f..........:no:


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Although it's frustrating, and BD might actually be fired
I'm loving this. Look what the WWE has done to the IWC. 
No one knows what is going on for once. It's really exciting.


----------



## Tubbsx (Aug 12, 2007)

Crazy thread...


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

It looks like that same guy that keeps heling CM Punk. Do WWE heels all shop at the same henchmen store?


----------



## randy skalba (Jun 20, 2009)

The driver was James dudley (WWE Limo Driver)
And theres reports saying he has been released as of this morning.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

This is getting ridiculous.

There are already confirmed reports Bryan was NOT backstage on Raw last night. 28 pages? WTF is wrong with you people?


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Amsterdam said:


> This is getting ridiculous.
> 
> There are already confirmed reports Bryan was NOT backstage on Raw last night. 28 pages? WTF is wrong with you people?


If Bryan was never actually even in the car, of course he wouldn't be seen backstage. That doesn't mean he still couldn't be revealed as the driver if they end up making who the driver was relevant.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

The Enforcer said:


> If Bryan was never actually even in the car, of course he wouldn't be seen backstage. That doesn't mean he still couldn't be revealed as the driver if they end up making who the driver was relevant.


I hate to break it to you, but they aren't. Nobody was even supposed to be thinking about who the driver of the limo was. But of course, leave it to the IWC to be the only ones to care about something nobody else even noticed.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I can see what you're saying, but at the time that Hart is being 'attacked' it's obvious the announcers aren't going ask who the driver was. If next week's show kicks off with a recap and then King or Cole making a mention of there being a mystery driver, we'll have our answer. If they don't say anything about it, then it's a non-issue.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

Jethro said:


> It's a stunt man with a fucking mask on guys, that's pretty clear. However, him wearing a mask leaves room for speculation considering anyone can be behind the mask. It's not Bryan Danielson though, 'cause, ya know....he's fired.


I don't understand why some of you people are so hell bent on making us say it's not Danielson. What makes you guys know more about this than the rest of us? Why do you care if they think it is or not? Get off the high horse. No one really knows what's going on. You guys don't know it's him anymore than we do. I do want to point out a couple things. Yea, it was a stunt man doing the stunts, but that doesn't mean the stunt man was driving the car the whole time, nor does that mean that just because it was a stunt man that you aren't supposed to believe it was someone else. When Austin got hit by the car that wasn't REALLY Rikishi driving, but they didn't say it was as stunt man did they. This was not shot live, so the it was a stunt man argument is pointless. Also, I've heard a few people running around saying he had a mask on while making the claim it was a stunt man. Do you people realize how hard it is to drive a car with a mask on? It's just as ridiculous for me to believe that a stunt man was doing all those stunts with a mask on as it is for you to believe it was Danielson.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Amsterdam said:


> This is getting ridiculous.
> 
> There are already confirmed reports Bryan was NOT backstage on Raw last night. 28 pages? WTF is wrong with you people?


I refuse to believe any "reports" that relate to this situation. If the WWE really wants to work an angle, they will.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

29 pages so I'm sure someone has to have said it already.

RIKISHI!

If WWE wants to keep something a secret, they would.

Just like how they made sure nobody knew Edge was winning the EC last year by covering the EC structure during practise.


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

That was soooo Daniel Bryan. It is clear as day!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Just wait until they show the raw rebound, if they show a diff camera angle for parts of this scene, there's something to hide.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

Rikishi will haunt our dreams forever. The horrible storyline will never go away, no matter how far we run, no matter how many pages we get to it follows behind dancing and cutting bad promos!


RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!


----------



## aMANcalledSTING (Feb 15, 2008)

People need to calm down. I really feel bad for peole wasting their time trying to look at pictures of who was driving the limo. First off IT WAS A STUNT MAN actually driving and if you don't believe so then your nuts, its a tv show and that whole segment was taped, I bet there's people who actually think Bret Hart was really in the limo. I don't think wwe would actually risk one of their talents being serious injured. Second the WWE prob don't even know "who was driving the car" the way they change plans all the time. It will be whoever they decide it to be and whoever they want to tell us when the time comes. And lastly who ever said they were gonna make a big deal about who was driving.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyone who thinks that was Daniel Bryan needs to go to a psychologist.


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

Mikey2690 said:


> Anyone who thinks that was Daniel Bryan needs to go to a psychologist.


Ok, Why?


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Mikey2690 said:


> Anyone who thinks that was Daniel Bryan needs to go to a psychologist.


Ok, I'll check in tomorrow. I think you mean psychiatrist though...


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Or that.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

There must be something wrong with people who think the driver is bryan right..?

Who knows if he actually got fired, this is the WWE. Same company that fakes deaths, erased a superstar from it's history, exaggerates injuries all the time.

They always say "anything can happen in the wwe"


----------



## KidVideo (Oct 30, 2008)

Even though the WWE didn't mention the driver they sure wanted us to believe it was Daniels.
WWE loves to get a load of hits to the WWE site from our expense. 

Bottom line is, if the WWE didn't care to let use know who was the driver, why have him wear a hood when he's inside the car. Because all the rest of the NXT wrestlers from season one didn't cover up their identity. Why would the driver cover his head? Was it too cold outside? One things for sure Daniel Bryan/Bryan Danielson will be hire again by the WWE and he won't be leaving to any other company.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Mikey2690 said:


> Anyone who thinks that was Daniel Bryan needs to go to a psychologist.



Eehhhh... Hmmmm.... Why?


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Amsterdam said:


> This is getting ridiculous.
> 
> There are already confirmed reports Bryan was NOT backstage on Raw last night. 28 pages? WTF is wrong with you people?




If you don't want to believe, just don't do it LOL


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm not much on conspiracy theories but those denying this is Danial Bryan are being too gullible.

When was the last time someone got truly fired but was mentioned the very next Raw by the "general manager"? What? Never?

I cannot believe people are so gullible as to believe he got fired after all the buildup and markouts for him. When he threw the Miz into Michael Cole, he impressed a lot of people. A lot of people were suddenly interested in this guy and couldn't wait to see what he'd do next...so WWE's response to this new found popularity was to fire him? Are you people that gullible?

Yes, it looks like him behind the wheel. Think about it. It's a storyline people, don't get sucked in like those that think wrestling is real, or know it's real yet doesn't understand it's popularity.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Not saying it is Danielson (even though it looked like him) but why are people saying "it is obviously a stunt man" I mean if it was a regular limo driver, they probably would have hijacked his limo,throw the driver out, and do the damage by themselves. I know Barrett and the others at first ordered him to do it, but the driver continuously (and willingly did it. A regular limo driver would have just gotten the fuck out of there


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

People see what they want to see, which is why many see Danielson.

I honestly think its just a stuntman for that scene, and then reveal it was Vince McMahon who was driving.
Its the obvious choice.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

> In a free edition of Observer Radio at WrestlingObserver.com, Dave Meltzer said that while he doesn’t know 100% what’s actually going on (i.e., work vs. shoot), but people in WWE were telling him that it must be a work due to the John Cena posts on Twitter, but he says these things don’t add up if it’s not real: Danielson’s friends all believe he’s been legit fired and other promotions including TNA are in contact with him. To the question asking could he have been legit fired, but back with the company in a few weeks? *Meltzer says “everyone expects him to be back” and suggests one option would be for him to end up being the storyline driver of the limo last night.*



of course it's not 100% sure it's him, but many people over the weekend were supporting Meltzer when he said he was legitimately fired.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

My dad is a VERY casual fan,
and he even asked "who is driving the limo?" 
So I think there should definitely be an answer,
people will wonder.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

BTW I just wanted to add a nice little fact. This is also excluding scenes like arrivals and departues etc. Of all the times WWE have used limos in stories, it was always relevant to know who the driver was.

2 of the biggest stories ever started this way..

Austin getting hit ...later found out to be Rikishi
Shawn getting hit... later that night found out it was Triple H.

The only scene ever we got where the driver was unknown was Vince's "death" scene which was eventually dropped due to Benoit's double murder suicide a few days later.

Even when Bret Hart got hit and "Faked" his leg injury we knew the woman was driving. Any of the NXT superstars could have easily have gotten in if they wanted to but they chose to directly yell orders at somebody.. If this was any casual limo driver we would have clearly have seen his face. At times in the video you can see the driver and from close ups the shape of his face does similarly match BD's. Obviously the WWE could use a stunt driver if they wanted to but anybody can back into cars so this begs another question, was each scene edited or was it shot with one man (not a stunt driver) driving the car the entire time.

Obviously it could really be anybody if they really wanted it too but with the mention of DB on air ON RAW nonetheless after he was released from the company thats more than enough suspiscion for everybody here to justify what theyre trying to argue for. Carlito and Maria werent mentioned on live air after they were released, and mostly everybody who is released goes off social networking to clarify what happened. So why hasn't DB followed suit? There are too many things not right about all this which is why IMHO as an unbiased casual follower I think even if he isnt the driver, BD will be back in this storyline very, very soon.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't know but this thread is becoming more and more interesting with (almost) ever post. I think something is up with the driver because he was wearing a hood. It really doesn't make sense for him to wear a hood if he's just a stunt/limo driver IMO. This storyline has intrigue in every direction you look at it. Im loving it!!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Fuck Meltzer and all these dirtsheets. It just complicates the whole ordeal with Danielson. If you don't have the facts, then don't fucking report shit that doesn't help at all.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

> and then reveal it was Vince McMahon who was driving.


I respect your opinion and all, but I highly doubt Vince was the driver. Bret & Vince have a little storyline that's on and off between them but I don't think that would be enough to rationalize Vince being the driver. Plus the pictures of the driver looked nothing like Vince.

Why do you think it could be Vinny Mac?


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

it was the hoodie man.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

All I know is that either way, WWE is working us. 

If all this is just an elaborate storyline, and Bryan isn't actually released, then they have worked us into believe he was.

If Bryan was fired, then they are working us with the limo driver looking like Bryan, wearing a hoddie, and Barret saying Danny. I mean, WWE realized the shit storm that Bryan's released caused to the IWC, so they could have wanted to work us by using a stunt driver that looks like Bryan, becuase they knew, that even if they did not show a direct of shot of the driver, there was a chance that someone will try to figure out who the driver was.

Also, I just have one question, IF Danielson was really fired and WWE hires him back, does he still have the 90 days no compete clause?. 

I mean, I know he would be hired by the same contractor, but the old contract had that clause so he might have to stand by that.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

Shadowcran said:


> I'm not much on conspiracy theories but those denying this is Danial Bryan are being too gullible.
> 
> When was the last time someone got truly fired but was mentioned the very next Raw by the "general manager"? What? Never?
> 
> ...


Erm, because people have never got fired in the midst of an angle before?

The GM didn't mention Daniel Bryan, Wade Barrett did. If they plan for him to come back soon then it would make sense to mention him. It doesn't necessarily mean that he wasn't fired.

If you want to talk about precedents, then when has someone ever had their release posted on WWE.com in such a fashion, then turned out to still be with the company?

Why release Daniel Bryan in kayfabe, when *he didn't even have a contract in the storyline???* 

*How can you fire someone who doesn't even work for you?*


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

The Danielson release is a work people ! Wake up !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaiho (May 29, 2010)

first of all ... it makes no sense to be Danielson. Barret kayfabed him out of the group with the whole "he had remorses and we kicked him out" thing.

secondly ... who cares? the story is about the rookies getting contracts. Doesn't matter who drove the limo. Unless it was Jericho who is behind all this brouhaha.


----------



## instantclassic27 (Aug 25, 2007)

Give it a rest, it wasn't Danielson. Can we finally move on from this now?


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

Anyone got any new news on this?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

logically I suppose it could only be Jericho or Danielson.
Jericho is more believable since he wasn't on the stage (was he?), he's Barretts mentor and he's had a few run-ins with Bret over the past few months.
Then again it could be Danielson, maybe they do a swerve or something with the NXT crowd and say: ''hey, he was with us all along etc.''.
Logically though I think it should be Jericho but its WWE so logic isn't really a major player in their storylines.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Considering Jericho has been getting jobbed for months with guys nowhere near his talent, this would make sense and would thrust him back into the main event role.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

When I saw it my first thought was Danielson, but than again that's who I wanted it to be so I realize I could be very wrong.

I honestly don't think it is Danielson though because if he was at Raw I'm sure there would be all sorts of reports that he wasn't released and was actually backstage or in the building for the show. I haven't heard any reports like that so that makes me think that it wasn't him.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

TaylorFitz said:


> When I saw it my first thought was Danielson, but than again that's who I wanted it to be so I realize I could be very wrong.
> 
> I honestly don't think it is Danielson though because if he was at Raw I'm sure there would be all sorts of reports that he wasn't released and was actually backstage or in the building for the show. I haven't heard any reports like that so that makes me think that it wasn't him.


While I don't believe it was danielson I will say this. If Vince doesn't want you to know something, you will not know.

No one knew Cena was coming back for the rumble, not the talent with the exception of the last guy in the ring, not any of the staff. Same with when he was drafted to Raw where upon he was instructed to sit his ass down in his car and wait until it was time for his debut.

If they really didn't want us to know something we would not.

That being said I'm convinced it's a legit firing. I also believe he'll be back after his No Compete Clause runs out.


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

It was The Rock. He did it for Rikishi.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

it was paul the technician...
I dont think the writers know who was driving the limo


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Leechmaster said:


> It was The Rock. He did it for Rikishi.


This is at leat the 50th time this has been said in this thread...


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

adri17 said:


> This is at leat the 50th time this has been said in this thread...


Actually, it isn't.


----------



## VoodooChile (Jun 16, 2010)

This is so ridiculous. Even if WWE wanted to make Danielson the driver, they wouldn't ACTUALLY PUT HIM IN THE LIMO AND CRASH AROUND IN IT. That is just stupid, the segment was a pretaped stunt. C'mon guys


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

adri17 said:


> This is at leat the 50th time this has been said in this thread...


Nice try, smartass.

You might want to read that post again. It's alright, reading comprehension skills are difficult to perfect at such a young age.


----------



## seleucid23 (Mar 11, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> logically I suppose it could only be Jericho or Danielson.
> Jericho is more believable since he wasn't on the stage (was he?), he's Barretts mentor and he's had a few run-ins with Bret over the past few months.
> Then again it could be Danielson, maybe they do a swerve or something with the NXT crowd and say: ''hey, he was with us all along etc.''.
> Logically though I think it should be Jericho but its WWE so logic isn't really a major player in their storylines.


You've left out the other (which I think is, the most probable) explanation - it's some no-body, and 'who the driver is' won't be mentioned by the WWE ever again.


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

I think that the limo driver now is useless... nowhere on wwe.com is there any mention of an angle like "who was the driver?" normally something like that that was mysterious and possibly a wrestler would be used to make the story line deeper like in the past when someone on WCW smashed kevin nash in a car, the announcers emphasized the story line by wondering who drove the car


----------



## Tubbsx (Aug 12, 2007)

33 pages...


----------



## nXtnXt (Jun 16, 2010)

looks like a bo selecta mask xD


----------



## BigChrisfilm (Dec 22, 2004)

How can anyone say the driver doesn't matter? That's like saying well, the guy that actually stabbed so and so with the knife doesn't really matter. It's the guy that told him to do it that matters. That's all the NXT guys did, they told him to do it and he did. They didn't threaten anyone. They weren't telling him to go as much as they were cheering him on. The guy driving will be part of the storyline, you just wait and see.


----------



## SatanX (Aug 26, 2009)

Tubbsx said:


> 33 pages...


Continue counting man...


----------



## thapeepshow (Dec 21, 2009)

From looking at those pictures, the driver looks just like Danielson. I could be wrong but it still looks alot like him.


----------



## LEON4L (Mar 19, 2006)

that stuff could of been taped back when bryan was still with the company, cus it does look like him


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISOkwuUN88s

1:20

BRYAN with an answered WHAT in reply. I cant believe people cant hear it.


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

it does sound like Wade Barrett is sayin Go Danny Go around that marker as well

and to the other guy who posited that they may have filmed it when Bryan was still with the WWE, it would be a bit random that the guy they picked to drive the limo was DB and then Bryan gets fired... not saying its not possible but the odds are a lot lower there because that would mean Bryan wasnt specifically picked to drive the limo, but rather randomly picked from the group.


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

They confirmed that the driver was DB. Do your research, guys.


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

i'm pretty sure you would have posted a link if that were true



Mike Hauncho said:


> They confirmed that the driver was DB. Do your research, guys.


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

I had a great idea for this NXT thing. Now I know some of you are fixing to jump on my ass because of it but, how about this.

Let Hornswoggle be the driver, but completely change his character get rid of the leprechan gimmick. Have him come out and talk and say he is tired of being the butt of jokes and that he is not some cartoon character he is a human being and turn him heel. Have him cut a promo where he wants respect and even though he may not be tall he is smarter than any other WWE superstar (say he has some kind of big college degree) and along with the NXT guys they won't be stopped. I thought it would be a good idea to change his character and give him something to do.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Do you people realize a non-compete clause means exactly what it implies...Danielson cannot work at a competing company. It has nothing to do with his return to WWE.

So for everyone saying "Only 84 days, 2 hours, and 6 minutes until Danielson returns", the non-compete has nothing to do with his return.


----------



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hes been confirmed to be wrestling a show 

Daniel Bryan's Return to the Ring Confirmed
Date Added: June 17, 2010
Story By: Marc Middleton
- Gabe Sapolsky's Evolve promotion quietly announced yesterday that Bryan Danielson (Daniel Bryan) has been added to their July 23rd show in Union City, New Jersey at the ACW Arena, a small building that holds less than 300 fans.

The next night, July 24th, Danielson will compete for the Dragon Gate USA promotion at the old ECW Arena in Philadelphia. 

Thread over then


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

This constant speculation is starting to become overkill. If he comes back, then fine. If he doesnt, then WWE lost a tremendous talent for the time being. Deal with it people.


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

adampreston2009 said:


> Hes been confirmed to be wrestling a show
> 
> Daniel Bryan's Return to the Ring Confirmed
> Date Added: June 17, 2010
> ...


Any wrestler can book independent shows like this. The Hart Dynasty just had one last night, I believe. They just can not be on TV. This means nothing.

It is all a work and you will find out this Sunday.


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

haha this post actually makes me want to see a pathetic pay per view card i had no intention of seeing otherwise



Mike Hauncho said:


> Any wrestler can book independent shows like this. The Hart Dynasty just had one last night, I believe. They just can not be on TV. This means nothing.
> 
> It is all a work and you will find out this Sunday.


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

MondayNightJericho said:


> haha this post actually makes me want to see a pathetic pay per view card i had no intention of seeing otherwise


I would hate to hear about someone ordering the PPV just because they expect this whole thing is a work and Danielson will be there.


----------



## KrazyGreen (Apr 2, 2010)

It's Hogan, imo. And Goldberg is waiting to smash that window right open, but not until Macho and Nash come out and beat Golberg up before he can do anything. 

Oh wait...sorry guys, wrong era/show. :sad:


----------



## MondayNightJericho (Jun 15, 2010)

haha i was kind of just joking because i really feel they have done a terrible job of marketing this pay per view, what i really feel like i would consider doing is watching for free somewhere. the only thing of interest to me is this NXT angle since they have butchered both fatal four ways in my mind... i dont plan on ordering regardless but the NXT angle is really the only thing i could see as being worth anything in this show. because i just have a feeling Cena will lose by not being pinned and then on monday night he will invoke his "rematch clause" so the next pay per view will be him vs. whoever... rematch clauses are the death of professional wrestling



HelmsFan42 said:


> I would hate to hear about someone ordering the PPV just because they expect this whole thing is a work and Danielson will be there.


----------



## HelmsFan42 (Jul 28, 2006)

MondayNightJericho said:


> haha i was kind of just joking because i really feel they have done a terrible job of marketing this pay per view, what i really feel like i would consider doing is watching for free somewhere. the only thing of interest to me is this NXT angle since they have butchered both fatal four ways in my mind... i dont plan on ordering regardless but the NXT angle is really the only thing i could see as being worth anything in this show. because i just have a feeling Cena will lose by not being pinned and then on monday night he will invoke his "rematch clause" so the next pay per view will be him vs. whoever... rematch clauses are the death of professional wrestling


Well said, I thought for a moment you were serious about the Danielson thing.

Besides maybe a few other PPV's, this has got to be one of the least hyped, least interesting PPV from WWE i have seen in awhile. They surely cannot be expecting even decent buyrates for Fatal 4 Way.


----------



## AlcoholicA LFC (Jan 13, 2009)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISOkwuUN88s
> 
> 1:20
> 
> BRYAN with an answered WHAT in reply. I cant believe people cant hear it.


You really don't have a clue, you're just hearing what you want to hear.



HoMiCiDaL26's rep comment to me said:


> Retard, it clearly says Bryan. Listen to it again and again until you finally hear it fuckwit.


:lmao You need to grow up. The fact that you're moaning because no one else is hearing what you're hearing is sad. Stop crying and go back to watching that video on loop again.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lol @ people who still believe this shit is a work :lmao


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

From someone who thought it was legit from the off, I'm starting to doubt it now and starting to think its a work, my reasoning? when have the WWE ever went out there way to mention a guy who has been recently fired, and make them look reasonably good in the meantime? there is no doubt that Danielson if this is legit will be TNA bound, his stock has never been higher and they would be mad not to use that, on that note, why would the WWE continue to push this guys name if he wasn't still on the payroll? there is no way they would build someone up for TNA

As for the driver, even if it is revealed to be Danielson, there is no way in hell they would have had him do that actual driving spot, they would have hired a stuntman to do that kind of crap in my opinion, the fact he might look like Danielson might have something to do with who they want to be portrayed as the Driver, but Bryan Danielson if he is revealed to be the driver or not, will definitely not have been the guy behind that wheel Monday Night


----------



## Piccolo (Feb 3, 2010)

First of all, Bryan was RELEASED. He wasn't fired. This would be funny if it was in fact Bryan Danielson just to see the naysayers faces. It is not that hard to figure out that it is Danielson. A few people say fucking Joey Mercury...yeah, that makes so much sense, but it is not Danielson? Stop being so ignorant and stupid. Many of you posters know better than this.


----------



## jurome (Jun 10, 2009)

I definitely agree with the IWC on this one.
Just like I agreed with the IWC when they said DB was gonna win NXT and face the Miz.
Just like I agreed with the IWC when they said Bret Hart was gonna call DB out to face Miz on RAW when Bret Hart won the US title.

WHEN WILL PEOPLE GET OVER DANIEL BRYAN?! Stop scraping the bottom of the barrel for this people.

I'm gonna get downrepped because I don't mark for Daniel Bryan.
Boo.


----------



## Speedyt1991 (Apr 28, 2010)

jurome said:


> I definitely agree with the IWC on this one.
> Just like I agreed with the IWC when they said DB was gonna win NXT and face the Miz.
> Just like I agreed with the IWC when they said Bret Hart was gonna call DB out to face Miz on RAW when Bret Hart won the US title.
> 
> ...


Sounds like someones been on the "Juice" with Rob Terry >.>


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

AlcoholicA LFC said:


> You really don't have a clue, you're just hearing what you want to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao You need to grow up. The fact that you're moaning because no one else is hearing what you're hearing is sad. Stop crying and go back to watching that video on loop again.


:lmao

Honestly, get your ears checked boy. You're obviously just a troll. 

And, since you said nobody else could hear it, heres a rep comment from RetepAdam.


> Yeah, followed by "When we get out, come track us down." Can't believe so few people are talking about it.


----------

